# Anyone here teach classes?



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Not like as a school teacher but as a homestead skills teacher or similar?

Do you carry professional and general liability insurance for such classes?

Did you create an LLC?

What protections for your personal assets/land/etc do you have if someone takes a class you host and then gets injured during class or gets sick or injured later from doing what you teach the wrong way?

Just curious.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't teach. But if I did - I would certainly incorporate and carry insurance coverage. Specifically I would look in to some form of errors and omissions coverage (this is the coverage professionals such as doctors, attorneys and accountants carry). 

Incorporation isn't the protection it used to be but any hoop you can make a claimant jump through just offers you that little bit of extra protection. Also, I would incorporate the "school" separately from other business that have assets ie: a farm.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing and I'm aware of all that. Just curious if anyone teaches without such protections


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

I have an acquaintance who holds 'Mushroom Walks' at $35 a pop to teach people what mushrooms are edible. I cringe every time I see his ads, waiting for the inevitable mushroom poising case I know is looming in his future.


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

gilberte said:


> I have an acquaintance who holds 'Mushroom Walks' at $35 a pop to teach people what mushrooms are edible. I cringe every time I see his ads, waiting for the inevitable mushroom poising case I know is looming in his future.



So does he do this without liability protections?


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

He couldn't find a carrier who would cover him at a reasonable cost


----------



## WoodsDweller (Jun 15, 2016)

gilberte said:


> He couldn't find a carrier who would cover him at a reasonable cost



So that means no I'm guessing? It was gonna cost me 1k a year for insurance teaching outdoors skills. Is he not concerned about being sued and losing everything he personally owns?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

We carry the maximum liability insurance that we can get on our property, and also a one-million dollar umbrella policy over that. We teach music out of our home. No one will get sick from playing music, but I sure wouldn't want them falling down on my steps or such. We also did not incorporate or anything. Just pay self-employment taxes and SS, etc.


----------

